# BVI Flotilla Pirates video



## Saildoggie (Aug 16, 2008)

Just back from 11 days of sailing in the BVI's aboard Galeaux, a new Voyage 500 cat.

We had several group events events including a dinner at Pirates and the 3rd. annual Dinghy Poker Run.

One of our participants, Boatjunkie put this awesome video together!

Pirates n Poker Run


----------



## montenido (May 14, 2008)

*Well Done Doggie!!!!!!*

Mark, thanks for posting the video.

My family is still bummed that we had to cancel on short notice. My sister is still hanging tough, so I am glad I stayed home.

Are the other links to pictures of this trip? I have to show these to my family, as if they didn't already know what a great time they missed.

Oh well, maybe next year? We would still love to tag along...

Welcome back, Bill


----------



## Saildoggie (Aug 16, 2008)

We sure missed you, especially in the race to Anegada!
already inked June 28 2011 for the 4th. Annual Dinghy Poker Run at Leverick Bay, already re-booked Galeaux and have a full crew!!!

Best to your family during these hard times with your sister.

I hope voyage took care of you in this situation and gave you full credit fior a future charter.

Anyone interested in joining our BVI Flotilla late June 2011 let me know, we know how to have FUN!!!


----------



## montenido (May 14, 2008)

*We're In for 2011!!*

Hi Saildoggie,

I just got off the phone with Kathleen. We have reserved "Wind Dancer" for the same dates that you have next summer. Can we come along? Please? Please?

We can't wait.    

Thanks, Bill


----------



## Saildoggie (Aug 16, 2008)

Yep and Yep, We have a sleep aboard June 25 and sail the morning of June 26 until July 6.
Te dinghy Poker Run is already inked for June 28, 2011!!!!
Wind Dancer is a Voyage 440, we can have some fun racing, you are a bit quicker than the 500 in lighter air and we will be quicker in heavier air.

We already have a full, fun crew set up, bring it ON!


----------

